# Crickets...Need info...



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

K...I found something worse than mealies and beetles, though not as bad as the aliens that appear just before beetles: crickets. BLEEEEEECCCCCCHHHHH!

Naturally, Snarf loves 'em. :roll: 

I won't even touch the container they gross me out so much...so where should Jamie store them? Can we keep the disgusting little things in the fridge? Or in a lead-lined case somewhere else?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

For my lizard I had years ago I just kept them in a container like this








like the purple one in the back. With a little dish for water and some veggie peelings every now and then. Also a few egg shell cartons for them to hide in and what not. I think keeping them in the fridge would kill them, but i'm not so sure. so don't quote me on that.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

There's no way I would give live crickets to my girls, I would be too afraid one might get away! :shock: What I do is freeze them and let one defreeze on the counter (in a bowl of course) when I need one. I just put the bag of criquets in the freezer when I get home from the petshop and after a couple of days (I really want to be sure those suckers are dead  ), I transfer them in a small plastic container.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

I tried the live crickets a few weeks ago with Gin and Rum, thinking they'd go nuts for them and hunt them down like the Hedgie I owned in HS did---they didn't even touch them. I ended up cleaning out dead crickets from underneath their fleece lining lol 

Rum still won't eat mealworms, and so far Whiskey doesn't either. It's so weird.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I HATE these things!!! There are litte frickin' wings and legs EVERYwhere and the chirping is driving me out of my mind. And Snarf decided, after eating 3 or 4, that he doesn't like them anymore. Now the big fat Oscars (fish) get them, which is a whole new idea of gross. (They can swim (the crickets, not the fish...well the fish swim, too, obviously...never mind)...and can escape! The little buggers. :shock: So there's wet, stinky wings and legs everywhere. 

They are about 10 minutes away from becoming frozen treats. :twisted:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Gaaaaahhh! That sounds just gross....I bought the canned ones - yeah canned crickets :? for Ralph....who thankfully doesn't like them so i don't have to go through that again. Even dead and canned, bits of really stinky crickets everywhere = not my idea of fun!

You have my sympathies - at least canned, they don't jump around...... :shock:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> Gaaaaahhh! That sounds just gross....I bought the canned ones - yeah canned crickets :? for Ralph....who thankfully doesn't like them so i don't have to go through that again. Even dead and canned, bits of really stinky crickets everywhere = not my idea of fun!
> 
> You have my sympathies - at least canned, they don't jump around...... :shock:


Jamie had been pulling the legs off (I made him go outside and he wasn't allowed to mention it ever again). I ws starting to have nightmares...I don't even kill mosquitoes, so for me this was a major issue. Snarf doesn't like 'em anyway, so they are outta here! (Alive, anyway. jamie can freeze the little buggers if he wants to buy a new freezer. :lol: )


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Never tried the canned ones, did use the dry ones back with my first hedgie..she seemed to like those.

Just haven't gotten around to trying with my new boys, I'll be annoyed if I spend $10 on dried crickets and none of them will eat'em lol


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Fear not... it can always get worse.

Consider what happens when hedgie decides to anoint with cricket innards.

And then wants to snuggle with you.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Thank God that never happened at my house!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Olympia said:


> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Thank God that never happened at my house!


Not yet...... :lol:


----------

